# Leak from Truma Boiler C 3402/ C 6002



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi,
Had the MH (Hymer B584) for a couple of months and have noticed that there is a leak from the boiler around the point in attached photo. Has anyone had a similar problem? If so is it a simple matter of tightening a part or a more serious issue?
Thanks 
David


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The fitting is the pressure relief valve with the red hose being the hot water output and the clear hose being the vent in the event of over pressure. 
The leak should be resolved fairly easily by tightening, PTFE tape or replacing the valve completely.


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for that. I have tightened the jubilee clips shown in photo but was afraid to use a spanner on the white nut-like object arrowed. Is that the valve and is this where ptfe tape can be used?
Thanks,
David


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Before you do anything hold the valve body { the square bit that the hoses connect to} and gently tighten the nut. That may be all it needs.

If you hold the valve body and loosen the white nut then the valve will disconnect. Perhaps there is a washer in there that is dislodged but in any event it should be easy to fix.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

The fitting shown in the photo is sealed with a 10 x 25 o ring, part No 100 on the Truma web site drawing
May need replacing


----------



## Howlinwolf (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for your info. I have located the website and part. It looks like that is the root of the problem.
David


----------



## Mitch307 (12 mo ago)

My friend has this problem but when he operates the taps and the Pump Starts his boiler empties through the small bleeder pipe at the top, the book says it is a pressure/ bleed valve but on inspection the part just seems to be a straight through T connection, no valve? 
Can anyone shed a light on this please?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mitch307 said:


> My friend has this problem but when he operates the taps and the Pump Starts his boiler empties through the small bleeder pipe at the top, the book says it is a pressure/ bleed valve but on inspection the part just seems to be a straight through T connection, no valve?
> Can anyone shed a light on this please?


It is a pressure release valve and should contain a spring valve. I have known the valve become dislodged and require gentle tapping with a screw driver to reseat it. Replacements are cheapish at £20 on ebay and easy to replace or so but make sure you get the correct one e.g. a guest fitting or clamp on to the boiler stub.


----------

